# Winston and Charlie's first blog



## JenniferCameron (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here and starting a blog seemed like a nice idea so here I am (with Winston of course). 

Winston is my fourth Bunny but my first in years. I found him at a pet store. I was originally just going to buy supplies and try to locate a breeder (I was also planning on buying a female bun) but this little guy caught my eye and when I held him I knew he had to be mine. 

We've done our best to spoil him. He has his own room filled with boxes and tunnels we made him (really a walk in closet about 4 feet by 6 feet) and a big cage, although I give him run of the apartment as long as we are home and awake.

He enjoys peeing on me and licking me and running around on people and couches. 

We're playing to get him a playmate in a month or two so that will be nice for him and myself but also more work for me at least. 

I just wanted to take the time to introduce myself and Winston and tell you a bit about. So now here are some pictures!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi, Winston is ADORABLE:heartbeat:. I look forward to lots of pictures and storiesof him.

I also have a Winston.

Susan


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 12, 2008)

Aww! What a cutie! He looks quite at home on the sofa.  How old is he?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 12, 2008)

Aww he's so cute! My friend (FallingStar) has a black Mini Rex named Winston! There's a lot of black bunnies named Winston! :biggrin2:lol. 

Welcome to RO! 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2008)

He is soo cute! Just a little comfy baby!!:adorable:


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 13, 2008)

>


Awww. :inlove: He is soooo adorable!! Winston does fit him. 


Karlee


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2008)

OMIGOSH what a cute lil bunny - can't wait to hear more about him!!!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha I love this picture of Winston. He looks like a mobster "Are you talking to me?"

I'm in Orillia right now and missing Winston terribly. I know that there are breeders up here (more so than in Toronto) and I want to get him a friend but alas I have no conections. I bought him the cutest little food bowls I've ever seen at the Pet Value (plus pets) here. I almost bought a lop eared girl there but I restrained myself as I have no were to keep him and i still had a few days left here plus she would have been so much bigger than him lol. It would be nice if by some miracle someone knew someone up here that bred rabbits but I do believe it's doubtful. 

I can't wait to see him and give him treats it's funny how much I miss him already and it's only been 3 days. We will be coming home tomorrow and I can't wait. I hope he remembers me well when I come back. My dad has been watching him (he loves bunnies) and probably spoiling him rotten. 

I thought writing in here would make me feel better but it's just making me miss him more. I'll be fine less than 24 hours to go. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

Happy Easter to all those that celebrate and happy long weekend to those that don't!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 23, 2008)

I just made Winston a profile on Bunspace my screen name is JenCameron (or maybe JennCameron it won't let me check). It also won't let me post a reply in the forums I'm wondering if it is because I'm using safari (i'm on a mac). 

Please add me if you have a bunspace, it's lonely there all by myself!:biggrin2:

** Edited to say that I think it's supposed to go by Bunny name so his name is Winston and he is in toronto canada.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 25, 2008)

Well my family has decided that is it time to get Winston a wife. I tried to convince my dad (I live at my dads and pay rent because I'm going back to school in September and can't afford tuition and the high rent that is Toronto living) to get one of the rescue rabbits. He says that we should get a younger bunny because then Winston and the new bun will be more likely to get along. I tried to convince him to let us foster at least but he said no . So I'm on the search for a new baby bun. I'm really torn about either finding a breeder of Netherland dwarfs in Toronto (I have tried and been unsucessful) or buying him from a pet store. On one hand I understand that pet stores are bad because the fact that they take them away so young and you're not sure of the conditions they are kept. On the other hand I also see it as saving the bun from a person that would buy it and mistreat it or end up taking it to the humane society. 

My dream when I live on my own (my boyfriend hates this idea by the way) is taking in old animals that have been mistreated or neglected. I love the idea of making an old animals last few years or months filled with love and joy. Thomas (my boyfriend) doesn't like the idea because he finds it too sad when they die and he feels that it will just depress him to deal with so much sadness and loss.

In other news Winston is doing great he's been really sweet today, we organized his room again today (just a 4 by 6 feet closet). It's filled with his cage (which we have recently taken the top off) and a whole bunch of boxes that he loves to jump to and from and he sleeps in a few of them too. I also bough the cutest bowls at the pet value in Orillia. We're also buying a second cage within the next month or so because we (meaning I) think it's important that the bunnies each have their own space especially at the begining(and also in case they don't get along we don't need any needlessly injured buns). 

Both my boyfriend and my dad want the bunnies to have one litter but I'm still undecided. We decided that we would keep them ourselves and get the boys spayed asap and the girls about a year later (because you are supposed to get them spayed before they are two I have read) and having them all spayed at once would be too costly. On one hand I love the ideas of little buns running around and raising them from birth, on the other hand I how much work it is and although it has already been decided that we won't be taking in any rescue bunnies I feel that by letting the two mate it would cement the issue. My second and third bunnies had babies when I was younger so I do have an idea of what I am in for should i choose to let them mate. They were supposed to both be female lol. In any case I still have at least 5 months to decide so I guess I shouldn't stress about it just yet. 

Another concern I have is that most people in pet stores don't know how to sex the rabbits so I might end up with two boys which would be a problem (another pro breeder point). 

I'm very undecided and wish that I could locate a breeder in the Toronto area. If any of you know of a breeder that I could talk to please let me know (with their permission of course). My step aunt used to breed them but she doesn't anymore and knowing what I now know about rabbits, I wouldn't want her advice.

I plan on posting some more pics of Winston later tonight and posting some pics of his new habitat. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this and for those of you that decide to post I appreciate your opinion.

:biggrin2:


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are the pics!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2008)

Love all the new pics! This one is adorable, laying in the plate.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 27, 2008)

I wish that I could edit the title now that I have Charlie too. I just wasn't expecting to get a new bun this soon, but alas it happened. I can't say I'm not pleased as she is super sweet. The few times I let her out of the cage she comes up and licks me. She's been eating alot. The lady said to only feed her alfalfa the first day and very few pellets to help her in case she was stressed so I have been steadily increasing the amount of pellets. She only really seems interested in the alfalfa when the there are no pellets left. Her poop is solid and she's binking. I'm taking those as good signs. I'm trying to take extra care because she just seems so tini. I have been making sure to also spend as much time with Winston so that he doesn't get jealous.I can't believe how big he is compared to her. He's only 1.7 pounds (at 10 weeks) so she's really little. i was worried until a saw some pics of the same breed at her age and they looked pretty much the same. 

Anyways the Leafs are losing and someone else needs the comp so I will go. I hope to be posting more pics of these little guys soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2008)

I can edit it what would you like it to say.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh thank you! I would like it so say Winston and Chalie's first blog, to honour our new addition. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2008)

Done!:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL, the one where he is plopped in the bowl is really funny! :clapping:


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 28, 2008)

That was fast thank you!

I loved that picture too it's super cute.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2008)

This one is really cute too! Just want to say, that we need pics of your newbie, Chalie soon!

Look at that disapprovinig face of Winston!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is Charlie.











I will be posting more later.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, isn't he a little doll:inlove:. Yay, more pics soon!inkbouce:!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 29, 2008)

Heehee Charlie is a girl. Thomas (my boyfriend) named both of the bunnies and picked those names. I like it even if it is a boys name, it's cute to have a little tini bun named a big man name lol. Charlie is doing well now she's pooping normally ever since the morning (she had mushy bum poop but I cleaned it) I just gave her all alfalfa today and it cleared up. I just gave her a few pellets just now (maybe a teaspoon worth of em). I hope that she doesn't get them again, it really worries me. Winston is doing well, he looks so big compared to Charlie it's super cute. I"m going to keep them apart untill Charlie is bigger. 

In other news Winston bit me for the first time ever today, I was feeding him lettuce though so he might have just confused my hand for some lettuce. 

Charlie jumped up on her house today for the first time!!! She's so much stronger and healthier than when i got her a few days ago it's amazing. I think she was just stressed out from all the travelling she did ( I got her the same day the breeder brought her into the store). 

Anyways I guess that's all right now, my camera is with my dad at the cottage so no new pics, but I will put some more up tomorrow I hope!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 29, 2008)

Winston is SO adorable! and so is Charlie- they are just so cute! I can hardly stand it. Great pictures - Winston seems like a real character! Can't wait for more


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 31, 2008)

Charlie is SOO cute! How old is she? Winston? They're both cute little babies!  

Emily


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 31, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> Charlie is SOO cute! How old is she? Winston? They're both cute little babies!
> 
> Emily



Winston is 11 weeks old and Charlie is 7 weeks old. I just got Charlie a few days ago, she's a newbie.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 1, 2008)

OH my goodness! one of Charlie's ears has fallen! She looks so freaking cute, I've never had a lop so this is all new to me. I swear she's more like a dog than a bunny. She follows me around and if I put my finger in the cage she runs over to give me kisses and to get pets. She has no fear at all, and loves people. Winston is definitely her opposite, that worries me about bonding them. Winston is very shy and only lets me get near him to pick him up or pet him. He gets scared if anyone else tries to (and sometimes me too). Winston also isn't the pig that Charlie is, he eats well but Charlie just won't stop and if I put anything down in her cage she runs over and starts eating before I put the dish down it's really cute actually. Winston only ever goes crazy for treats and he still isn't nearly as crazy as her. I wonder if it's genetics or if the breeder handled her a lot (maybe both). 

Anyways it's worrying me that they won't bond easily, he's so high strung and she's so chill. Another reason that I'm worried is that I hear that's it is much harder to bond bunnies that have been umm altered. I'm going to get the both altered I think, although I'm not sure, it seems like a lot of pain to put the girl through, but I also know that female bunnies that are unaltered are also much more likely to die of ovarian cancer, so I guess it's a toss up. 

I won't be altering them for at least 5 months though, I have that much time to decide if I will let them breed. Thomas and my dad really want them to, I'm still undecided. We have homes for a few of them (all people with rabbit experience) but I'm still unsure. On the one hand I think it's natural and good for a female to have a litter, plus I loved the experience when my last bun had a litter (4 babies and all survived). On the other hand it will be alot of work and sad if some of the babies (or all) die. 

I still have a few months to decide so I guess that is alright. 

I also worry that if I try to bond them now and don't separate them again in time that we will have babies too soon for Charlie. But if I bond them now and do separate them in time will it hurt them being separated (they would be in the same room but different cages). If I don't bond them until after the litter is born will it make it harder? If i bond them and then Charlie has babies will it hurt them to separate them while the babies are feeding? Then once the babies are born(we're keeping the ones that we don't have homes for (maybe none depending on the litter size) if we decide to breed them how will we make sure they all get along. 

I don't know it's late at night and this all just came into my head so I had to put it down. 

Anyways goodnight all and hope you all have sweet dreams!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2008)

Oops, I'm sorry about that. She is a doll.

I also just noticed that there is no r in Charlie's name in the title of this blog, which is why I spelled it the way I did a few posts back. I'll go change that for you right now.

Are you sure the breeding them is really something you may want to do or are you just tossing the idea around? There are so many needing homes all over as it is:?.

Best of luck either way.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 2, 2008)

It's my dad and my boyfriend that want the babies. As I have said I'm still undecided. 

Thank you for Changing the name to Charlie on the title, I hadn't noticed the misspelling. 

Charlie's second ear fell, she's turning into a little lop!:biggrin2:


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm putting up more pictures of Charlie because she's grown so much. The fist two pics are about a week and a half and the darker photos (no flash) are from today. She's really grown and her ears fell, she's such a cutie pie.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 8, 2008)

Charlie is soooo cute! I wanna pick him up and squish him against my face.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 17, 2008)

I know when we were at the vet today everyone was talking about how cute she was thank you!

So Charlie is indeed sick. She's on Septra-Sulfatrim for the next 7 days, the vet gave me her number and told me to call her after the 7 days is over to see if it clears up. We're also waiting for Winstons "package" to drop so we can have him neutured. I took them both in just to be safe. They're both a healthy weight and she told me that I'm doing everything right which made me feel really good, although the teeth are a little more worn on the top of both bunnies teeth, so she said to start adding in hay because of the calcium and teeth (they're on alfalfa now). I wanted to be a vet when I was little so I really liked the praise lol. I've been thinking about going to school to be a vet technician. I don't want to cut animals open so I think that would be a nice compromise. 

I'm so happy that everything is being taken care of.

I loved the vet and the office, everything was so helpful and friendly. The place is McLeans animal hospital in Toronto and the Vet is Julia Hammond, she's the only rabbits specialist there. So if you're looking for a vet in the Toronto area I would suggest there. 

The prices were also very reasonable and the service was excellent.

I convinced my dad and Thomas that kits would not be a good idea, so my buns are living seperately until 1-Charlie gets better and 2- until a month after Winston gets Neutured. I'm happy and sad happy because I don't want anything to happen to Charlie and I worry that it might if she had babies. Sad because as much as I didn't want her to have babies, I loved it when my other bun had babies (we thought it was two girls we were wrong lol). I'm glad that it's finally been resolved, now I'm just waiting till Winston is ready.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm so glad you loved that vet, you should add them to our library in Rabbit Savvy vets, if he's not on there yet.

Glad all is getting worked out. The plan sounds good:thumbup.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 22, 2008)

She was on the ontario rabbit vet list but i did write about my experience. Charlie is doing well as in Winston. We're watching a dog for a few days so Winston has been staying in his room (I come in and play with him a few times a day) and Charlie is in my room (She loves it in there lol cause she's right by me). 

One of Winstons testicles has fallen so as soon as the other one drops (i hope it does) we will be taking him in to get taken care of). Charlie has been really good taking her medicine (but she's not a fan of the bunny burrito) and I've noticed that Winston has been much friendlier lately, I guess he's starting to trust me more (it may just be because he's more comfortable hanging with me in his room). I really can't wait until they can stay together, I think they will both be much happier (if i can sucessfully bond them). I have to call the vet in a few days to update her on Charlie, so I"m hoping that the meds work so we don't have to try anything harsher. The vet didn't want to put her on anything harsh either so she said that she started her off on the lightest meds (because she's so young).

Anyways I have to go to sleep now so Goodnight and Sweet Dreams!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 27, 2008)

I"m so excited, Charlie is still a little sick but she's getting better. She's never lost her appetite and she still very active. I am supposed to update the vet on Monday. Winston is starting to settle more, he's being very sweet. The best news though is that it has been decided the bunnies need more space. We're building (well my dads friend is building for us) a mesh wall. We're cutting off an area in our living room for the rabbits. It will be between 35 and 40 square feet. They won't be living there until Winston is neutured Charlie is better and they are bonded (so not for a few months at least) but it will be great! I've also decided to grow some things for them to eat. Any ideas would be appreciate. Do they like regular grass? I was also going to grow dandylions because I know they're supposed to like them (hopefully mine will). I will be posting more pics later today!


----------



## JenniferCameron (May 6, 2008)

My computer broke so I had to get a new one before I could upload anymore pics, but I have my new puter now so here are the pics. 

Winston...











And Charlie...


----------



## JenniferCameron (May 10, 2008)

Winston's appointment was cancelled, so I will have to rebook when I have more time. I kinda wish that hadn't happened, i wanted to get his over with. The good news is that Charlie is doing so much better. She's turned into a bit of an escape artist as is Winston. We're just starting to build new bunny area, so that will be fun, it's in the living room and one of my dad's friends is making the mesh for me. It will be nice for them both. I want to have them bonded by september when I go back to school so they won't be so lonely. Since I got word that Charlie is ok I have let them meet, with close supervision, I'm right there and he hasn't mounted her, they were very sweet to each other and just kinda laid beside each other after they had sniffed each other. It was only for a few min but it seemed promising to me. I gave them both a little alfalfa treat after so they would associate good things with each other. I figure it's ok to let them meet now as long as I make sure he doesn't get the chance to mount her. 

Anyways that's all for now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

How are Winston & Charlie doing these days - its' been a loooonnnnggg time since you've posted and was getting a little worried..


----------



## JenniferCameron (May 28, 2008)

They're doing fine, I'll be posting some new pictures soon. Maybe tonight, I've just been so busy with school stuff lately, I haven't had that much computer time. Charlie has gotten so big compared to how tini she was here, oh my goodness she was a little fur ball!!!

Thank you for the thought!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 29, 2008)

Good to hear about the babies, will await pics of your bunners!


----------



## JenniferCameron (May 30, 2008)

Here are three of them together, I've been letting them meet for a few minutes every day, beside me of course to make sure no funny business happens, Winston likes to groom Charlie which I think is sweet.
















Winston got too close, he wanted to see the camera!











I love these last two of Charlie!











Well that is all for now.

Everyone is getting a kick out of the fact that Charlie comes when you call her, she's very smart, and super affectionate. She refuses to pee in one spot in the cage and that is frustrating me a little, also I'm worried that it may be a sign. I had a litter box in there for her but she used it for sleeping, so i took it out thinking she would find a place to pee and then I could go from there but she pees all over the cage. She doesn't pee on her box or in it and she won't pee anywhere else but the open part of her cage but she won't pick a corner. Winston of course is perfectly fine, he was no trouble litter training. 

Anyways I should be off now. I hope you all are having a great day (night)!

One of the pictures kept showing up funny so I had to edit this post like 8 times!!!


----------



## JenniferCameron (May 30, 2008)

That last photo keeps coming out sideways!!! It's not sideways anywhere except here, I have no idea why it's doing this. Just tilt your head !


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

Winston is the CUTEST thing!! Laying in those feeding dishes just about killed me! and Charlie is so tiny!! Love the photos of the ears falling - never even knew they did that? 

They are all so cute and love your Blog...


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you I happen to think they're adorable too!

We've started to construct the new bunny area, it will be much bigger to accommodation both rabbits after Winston is neutered. I'm still letting them meet occasionally, with my close supervision to ensure there is no hanky panky. Charlie usually ignores Winston and he follows her (not in an aggressive way more like "hey woman stop and say hi". After she's done ignoring him she will lay down and he will start licking her. It's all very sweet but I'm always right with them (i only let them meet on my couch so i can sit and be right there). 

I'm waiting impatiently for Winston's other ball to drop so we can get him neutered. I just checked them and I can palpitate the one that hasn't dropped but the vet said to wait till they've both dropped, if they do. What happens if they don't drop? I imagine it will make for a more complicated surgery, so I hope they do eventually drop. 

I'm really excited about the bunny space, I've been showing my dad and his friend that is helping him build it pictures of your nice bunny homes as inspiration. They seem to think they can outdo you guys, but I have some very large doubts lol. I have a feeling they're going to make something ugly. I'm especially worried about the Wiring they're going to use. I told the that it shouldn't have any sharp edges and it should all be framed with wood. I'm thinking of just buying those clip together ones, although I haven't seen them anywhere yet.

This is the area that it will occupy.





It's going to be a bit smaller than it could have been because we can't move the cable cords.So it will be built around them to be safe. Excuse the giant mess as I said we're just taking everything out and rearranging the room for the. The new area will be just over 50 square feet I believe.

This is what the old room (closet looks like) now, you can see my little Winston enjoying some hay.






I said to leave more free space, I feel like Winston doesn't have enough room to run around. 

Oh oh oh !!! I went out and bought some basil and mint and grass, Nasturtium and dandelions (i didn't buy those my dad is bringing some home from the cottage so I can grow them. I"m so excited I know they won't be able to eat them right away but it says that it takes a month to two to grow them soo... I've never grown anything so I'm thinking this will take a lot of patience and trial and error. 

Anyways I suppose that is all right now. Any advice on any of the above would be appreciated !!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 3, 2008)

They have the LIFE!:biggrin2:

Love this pic!






And this one!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

What very well spoiled buns you have! They are so lucky to have you (and vice-versa).. Loved the bunny (closet) city - reminded me of something Incan.. But yes, room to run would be nice.. 

Can't wait for the new area to be completed I cannot even imagine what you have up your sleeve for them!!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jun 8, 2008)

My Basil just sprouted !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jun 9, 2008)

Boy was it hot today, I'v been spraying myself with a spray bottle in between showers to prevent myself from melting. The rabbits have been sleeping with their frozen water bottles lol. It's worth it though !!!! As I posted earlier, my Basil has sprouted and so has my nasturtiums. It just happened today because this morning I checked and there was nothing and then this afternoon there was little sprouts. Here is a picture of the basil and the mint. The nasturtiums is planted in an actual pot right now and the sprouts haven't come to the surface yet. OK here is the Basil and Mint, the mint is barely sprouting, and not very quickly the Basil is the little green buds. 






I'm so excited I've never grown anything in pots before !!! I had a garden at my house but all I ever did was eat the strawberries.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jul 8, 2008)

My plants are coming along although my grass has died, that upset me a little but I can try again. The soil was crawling with some sort of maggots just under the top. 

I have two new (temporary) additions, two abandoned kittens about two weeks old. I have to feed them every four hours so I haven't slept more than an 3 hours today. I'm not good at going back to sleep after I wake up. They're so cute, I so want to keep them but I can't :cry4:

I feel so bad for them, they came really close to not making it, they were moving crates with a forklift and a kitten fell out of one, so they stopped and searched and found another. I don't even want to imagine what might have happened. I"m just glad now they'll have a chance at a nice life. 

It's a boy and a girl, we're calling them luke and leah because my boyfriend was watching star wars when we were learning how to feed them. 

The vet said that they're about 2 and a half weeks old and that they have a good chance at survival, so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## RabbitWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww, thats so sad. What kind of jrek would abondon kittens like that


----------



## JenniferCameron (Aug 5, 2008)

WE haven't ended up calling them luke and leah lol. I know it's sad that people would do that. My boyfriends mom is taking at least one of them so I'm relieved at that. I'm also thinking she will probably end up keeping the other. The girl is a little trouble maker and the boy is so laid back.

We still haven't taken Winston in because one of his umm you know what's hasn't dropped, I'm thinking we may just have to do it regardless. Our vet wanted to wait but it's just not happening so I will have to talk to her.I want to start bonding them before they're a year old lol. I'm confident that it will be easy because when I let them meet now, Charlie just sits there and Winston kisses her on the face. I don't let him anywhere near her behind so it's all face kisses because I'm afraid of what might happen. Charlie is almost (less than a week away) six months old now and she will have to be spayed soon as well, I'm lucky in the fact that both of them are staying as sweet as when they were little. 

Charlie is really turning into a little escape artists though, she can tell if the cage is latched properly so if someone forgets she's out and about in a min or so. I had Charlie running around and then it was time for the kittens to roam free so I had my boyfriend put her back and took the kittens out. A minute later she ran over and plopped down right beside the boy kitten, he was a little surprised and brought Charlie back to her cage right away. I'm a little worried now if the kittens have something that Charlie might get and vise versa but it was over a week ago and I've been checking them all carefully and I don't see anything different at all. It was only a few seconds so I'm hoping that nothing will come of it. 

I can't wait until we're able to put the two rabbits together, if they do end up getting along. They will both have more room and someone to hang out with besides me. They both love attention and whenever I come to Charlie's cage she runs right into my arms to be picked up. Winston prefers to hop our of his room on his own and just to the couch and then to my lap. 

Speaking of bunnies it's time to let one of them out for a while.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Aug 8, 2008)

Well it has been decided, that my boyfriends mom will keep one of the kittens (this one).






I will take the other one (this one), his name is Calvin, after Calvin and hobbs, my dad wanted to name it hobbs but I reminded him that we already had a cat named hobbs and this kittens wasn't orange like hobbs is. 






We're taking them in a few hours to get their first vaccinations.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Oct 25, 2008)

We ended up keeping the kittens, the girl is named Charlotte (my boyfriends mom named her) and the boy is named Calvin (one of our old cats was named Hobbs). Here are some updated pictures!

This is Charlotte










and this is Calvin










And here is the new bunny space!






The kittens are very tame, which is lucky because they are feral cats, the only problem is that Calvin the boy is a little too in tune with his instincts and we've been advised that he most likely won't be able to get along with the bunnies. We've managed to keep them separate, but he tries to stalk the rabbits when he sees them. I can't see it becoming a problem, but it's unfortunate. We tried and failed at having them get along but nothing is perfect. I'm hoping that in a month when the kittens are spayed and neutered they will calm down some. I've been told not to get my hopes up though. I'm also almost positive that we will end up keeping both kittens as my boyfriends moms cat, is acting insane around Charlotte, plus she all the sudden doesn't seem to want her. The only times she sees the cats are when we bring them to the vet, so I guess I will see.


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 25, 2008)

Adorable kitties! :inlove:

The new bunny space is very impressive, lucky buns! :nod


----------



## FDBN (Oct 26, 2008)

they is so adorable!!!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Nov 5, 2008)

I was at the vet with Winston today and the sweetest thing happened, it shouldn't have made me so happy cause he was scared but I couldn't help it. 

We were sitting at the vets office waiting for her to come in after he was weighed and he's all calm and collected, then the vet comes in, she's the nicest lady ever but she did just neuture him a week ago. Anyways.. she comes in and 
he runs across the table and jumps right into my arms, it felt nice that I was his safety even if it was either me or pain in his eyes. I feel guilty that I was happy when he was obviously so scared but it was nice to know he kinda sorta trusts me. He's not the most affectionate bunny, although he loves to jump on me and gives me kisses sometimes too. As for his healing the vet says that he healed super fast and it looks fantastic, I was so happy to hear that! He's eating normally and his poop is normal too, so all signs point to healthy, and that's always good news. 

In other news Charlie has been acting super odd for the past week, ever since Winston was neutured pretty much. She's used to love to be picked up and be around us and now she's avoiding us like the plague and digging constantly. She's healthy too apparently so I'm hoping she's just annoyed or something.

Anyways that's all that is up with the bunnies, oh and we redid the bunny area, the bunnies are still seperate of course but there is a lot more stuff going on in bunny world (that's what we call the part of the house devoted to the bunnies lol). 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------

